
With the #25 issue, Hacker Monthly celebrates its 2 Year Anniversary - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-25.html
======
randall
The only thing that bugs me about Hacker Monthly is that the authors of the
article don't get anything more than a free subscription. Like, even a token
$20 would be something. $100 would feel appropriate.

I'm not sure how the cost calculus of the mag would work out if you were to do
that, but it's an interesting angle. The best magazines would take the best
online articles, pay some pittance, add in graphic design, print 'em and mail
'em.

I think there's something to that idea.

~~~
mgkimsal
It's sort of a chicken/egg problem, but I can't think there's not money to do
it now after 2 years. subtle plug - jsmag.com and groovymag.com both do pay
authors - usually $100-$150 depending on the length of the article, and
authors retain the copyright to republish later.

I've had two or three authors over the years who've donated articles
completely free, but the majority appreciate some payment, even if it is
token. One author just told me he's buying a new macbook with the payments
from his articles, so, over time, they do add up :) Not trying to hijack the
thread, but I understand your point about payment, and it's been one of core
things that motivated the publications - paying authors for the contributions.

Subtle plug 2 - we're always looking for authors. :)

~~~
itmag
I run an online and print magazine which features only original content.

I don't really have a secret to getting materials for free, I just don't bring
up payment at all I guess :p And on the rare occasion that they do want to get
paid I just complain of being broke (which is true).

I think that paradoxically being a cheapskate can actually work in your favor.
People getting fired up with idealism, and all that :)

------
Udo
Got my issue this morning as usual, it's always a great read and a good
opportunity to revisit stuff that was going on recently. HM is an awesome
project, thanks for keeping up the good work!

------
forza
A look back to where it all started(?):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1261499>

~~~
bearwithclaws
And this one too (when we first launched):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1394526>

------
hebejebelus
Delighted to see my article Do Things, Tell People in there, among some
amazing company! Kind of self-fulfilling, that one. ;)

------
duck
Congrats on the 25th! You guys do a great job with such a well made magazine
each month. A great resource for HNer's.

------
skwp
Really great content - this is the first one I've seen (got it free cuz my vim
article is in there). Well done Lim!

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks (and thank you for contributing), Yan! Hope you'll enjoy the print and
digital subscription.

------
makronized
Yesterday I've made a subscription to Hacker Monthly for the first time :)

The selected news (they're the most-voted articles found on hacker news) seem
very interesting, but unluckily on my Cybook Odyssey there is a bad rendering
of 80% of images.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Email me at cheng.soon@hackermonthly.com. I'm sure there will be a way to fix
this.

------
ashishbharthi
Congratulations to the HM team. I would love to hear how the journey has been.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks Ashish. Nieman Lab did a pretty good interview about the magazine
awhile back: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/02/hacker-monthly-its-the-
best...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/02/hacker-monthly-its-the-best-of-the-
internet-printed-out-and-its-turning-a-profit/)

------
JeffLam
Congrats dude! You and richerd are two guys I really respect and admire for a
lot of things. ;)

Hope everything is going great for you guys btw. Are you still at the Bay
area?

------
rbn
Congrats. You guys should ask the guy that does the peter Theil lectures so
you can turn his blog posts into a book. With pictures, graphs..ect. I think
it will be cool.

------
richerd
Just got my HM in my in box, and as always it looks beautiful. Congrats on the
two year milestone :)

